# New frame question



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On my SW99 and P99c, when I pull the slide release down, the slide comes right off the front of the frame.

On my 2005 frame (made in 2006), when I pull the slide release down and start to pull the slide off, the slide stops. I then have to push the trigger bar down (in the frame) with my finger to keep it down enough for the slide to come off.

Does anyone else have a 2005 frame? Is this something new they added?

It freaked me out the first time I tried to pull it apart to clean. Must be a design change, for whatever reason.

Now, reassembly - it slides back on w/ no problem...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you pull the slide back a mm or two before pulling down the slide release?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes.

The trigger bar seems to be higher, and it blocks the slide from coming off - ya gotta push it down inside of the frame and then the slide comes off...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

My `04 doesn't do that. 
Curious to see if anyone with an `05 and newer chimes in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have a compact 2004 frame, and prev had a 04 fullsize frame (before I damaged it and had to sell it because it pissed me off everytime I looked at it  ) Neither of them did it...

I haven't seen anyone else posting w/ an 05 frame yet, so it may be a while before I have an answer.

I never bothered to comment on it until now...


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, my P99 AS that is on layaway is an '05 (AF), so if you haven't got an answer by the time I get it I'll let ya know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Grimjack said:


> Well, my P99 AS that is on layaway is an '05 (AF), so if you haven't got an answer by the time I get it I'll let ya know.


KEWL....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, someone else on the Walther Forum bought a new P99 - And he had the same problem. I had to tell him how to get the slide off.

So, this seems to be some new thing with the 2005 frames... Wonder why....


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

*New P99/AS in the house!*

Shipwreck you are driving me to the poor house!

BUT - I'll arrive there "well armed"

My P99/AS made it home today to be a buddy to my P99c/AS..

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PX said:


> Shipwreck you are driving me to the poor house!
> 
> BUT - I'll arrive there "well armed"
> 
> ...


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023

Pics please. And, give us a report of your 1st range trip with it :smt1099


----------

